# Socially awkward dog! Need Help!



## BMBC (Jan 7, 2013)

This is my fist post here and I hope someone can help. Please excuse the title as that was the best way I could think to describe my situation in a few words.

So now to the problem, I have 3 dogs of my own, all large breed males and they are all well trained. I have helped friends and family train their dogs for a couple years now and haven't had a problem until recently. A friend of mine got a great dane and he is about a year old now. They do not have any other dogs and they are asking me to help train him. So we have introduced him to all of my dogs and they get along fine and his obedience training isn't the problem. His problem is that he doesn't understand doggy social que's, for example he thinks everybody and every animal wants to play with him. If a dog is laying down he will immediately go and pounce at him trying to get the dog to play. I was on a walk with him one time and another dog walked by growling teeth bared and everything, and the first thing he does is wag his tail and do a play bow.

I do not know how to teach him dog social que's or is this something that he will pick up after being around my dogs often enough. My dogs have shown him a couple times not to mess with them while they are napping but withing the next hour he will pounce at them again. What should I do.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Play bows, in addition to being an invitation to play, can also be a calming signal. The dog tries to put the other dog at ease by saying "hey, its okay - I just want to play!". I found the book "Calming Signals" by Turid Rugaas to be a really interesting read.

I'm currently in training to run volunteer-led play groups at my local shelter, and the behaviour staff constantly tell us that the best way for dogs to learn dog social cues is from other dogs. For example, if a dog he's trying to engage in play doesn't want to play, that dog will eventually let him know by snarking. While it is important that this happens while supervised (in case things get too heated), it really is the most effective way for dogs to learn appropriate dog behaviors. Just like a person, the other dog could change their mind about playing after an hour or so. If they don't want to play, they won't, and they'll let him know (and it sounds like they are). I don't think there's anything wrong with that as long as there is someone on hand to referee just in case things get out of hand. Keep in mind that just like people, he won't learn new behaviours or social cues overnight - it could take weeks before he starts to "get it".


----------



## BMBC (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and I was hoping he would learn it from other dogs but like I said where he lives he is the only dog and he only gets to stay with me and my dogs for 2 weeks. Is there any tips I can give the owners for when they get their dog back?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Look into organized play groups, or, if his recall/obedience is good enough, off-leash play/walking groups. I know our local shelter runs a playgroup for people who have dogs with uh, questionable social skills, but we have one of the best shelters in the country so I doubt its a common service. You could check with local doggy day cares, private dog parks, local dog-based meet-up groups, or even a google search for "dog play group (dog's location)". Available resources will vary widely based on where you/the dane lives.


----------

